# Just bought the 28 pro 926068



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

So after two years of drooling over this machine. I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and dropped some large cash on this thing and hope its worth it. What I purchased was the Professional 28 hydro, EFI. The auto turn and hydro will take some adjusting to as I had ez-steer trigger control before this. The EFI seams to be nice and I like the non choke or traditional carb. Thing seams to be a beast on my first use today. Lauches the snow to the point it reminds me of the snow making machines on the ski slopes lol. So is there anything that I need to be on the watch for? Any tips or advise with this monster? TIA.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

For the hydro, One thing to get in the habit of is to always neutral the speed lever before engaging the drive. Then adjust the speed lever to your desired speed. Takes some getting use to.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

DRMER....I think I asked this eon's ago. On the videos, they run the drive engaged and just move the lever fwd/rwd back and forth. Can you expand on this as I was not sure which is right or wrong...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Drive lever remains engaged, speed lever can go on the fly from forward to reverse without releasing the lever. It important to note that speed and direction changes should be done smoothly and not rapidly. No need to baby it, or abuse it.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Drive lever remains engaged, speed lever can go on the fly from forward to reverse without releasing the lever. It important to note that speed and direction changes should be done smoothly and not rapidly. No need to baby it, or abuse it.


I did start doing that and it was REAL NICE! I was actually one handing the left holding down the leaver and also being able to steer it with my left hand only while I controlled the hydro forward and reverse with my right. But there were times where I did some wheelies lol and got my hands crossed trying to do too many changes at one.
My old machine had the joystick chute control which was nice compared to two seperate adjustments and it also was able to tilt down further to dump snow close to the machine if needed. The engine speed adjustment I think will come in handy when i dont need to bury my neighbors driveway I guess. Although I would never of given a thought to adjust my 357cc carb unit to be more "efficient".


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> DRMER....I think I asked this eon's ago. On the videos, they run the drive engaged and just move the lever fwd/rwd back and forth. Can you expand on this as I was not sure which is right or wrong...


It works just like a hydro pedal on a lawn tractor, but you have to just engage the standard handle drive handle up top and then you can just slide the drive handle forward and literally go from the faintest crawl to an unnecessary fast and slide it backwards to reverse. It is effortless and smooth.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I was referring to the -neutral the speed lever- before engaging the drive. 

Let me re-read the last few posts. I get it's infinited fwd/rwd by just handle the up/down. I may be mis-reading/not understanding the neutral/drive comment.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> I was referring to the -neutral the speed lever- before engaging the drive.
> 
> Let me re-read the last few posts. I get it's infinited fwd/rwd by just handle the up/down. I may be mis-reading/not understanding the neutral/drive comment.


In the picture of the hydro lever where the arrow is, that's where it is in neutral basically its in beween forward and reverse. Its doesnt say neutral or anything but all motion stops in that position.
You have to engage the drive handle like any other machine to engage the belt to the hydro though once that is done you move this handle foward and backward while keeping the drive handle down.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I get it...what ur saying is don't engage drive when it's in in fwd/reverse but start in neutral .
Any particular reason for this ?


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> I get it...what ur saying is don't engage drive when it's in in fwd/reverse but start in neutral .
> Any particular reason for this ?


@drmerdp mentioned that, so I will let him explain it because yesterday was the first time I used it so I'm still familiarizing myself with the proper functions. I assume its because as I did yesterday when I did that was it would do a wheelie if i had it to fast. I quickly realised that keep the lever down at all times and slide the drive lever back and forth. It was like mowing the lawn going forward and coming back effortlessly.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

correct. Meaning what harm or -not- if drive is in slow fwd or slow reverse and then u start drive vs. starting in neutral ?


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

mobiledynamics said:


> correct. Meaning what harm or -not- if drive is in slow fwd or slow reverse and then u start drive vs. starting in neutral ?


Personally I dont think it would harm anything if you are in a slow speed and if it in a high speed forward its light enough where its just going to do a wheelie and run away. I dont think it would be like doing a hole shot with a car and dropping a shaft, BUT im not experienced enough with the function or design to make that detmination yet. If the hydro is anything like my lawn tractors hydro which I kick the living Shiz out of then I dont think engagement of the handle while the machine is in forward or reverse will hurt it. But maybe if you're against something solid preventing motion and you engage the drive you may damage something?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I hear ya JR. Maybe I'm totally misreading drmerdp but on that post.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s primarily for drivetrain longevity. Why shock the system unnecessarily. 

Frictions disks tend to slip then grip, the hydro system not so much.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> It’s primarily for drivetrain longevity. Why shock the system unnecessarily.
> 
> Frictions disks tend to slip then grip, the hydro system not so much.


Yeah you cant make it creap along by gradually using the lever like a friction disc drive. I learned that yesterday


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

What I dont understand is why wouldn't Ariens make a reinforced edege on the front of the bucket so when you het the curb or any other cement or rock like obstruction you dont ruin the thin edge of the bucket. Like a round rebar.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jr27246, possibly they don't want there equipment to last too long ? Or, maybe they want to keep costs down. What makes sense to us, may not make sense to the accountants, or the buyers that only look for the cheapest price when making a purchase, not life-cycle costing.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> jr27246, possibly they don't want there equipment to last too long ? Or, maybe they want to keep costs down. What makes sense to us, may not make sense to the accountants, or the buyers that only look for the cheapest price when making a purchase, not life-cycle costing.


Probably has everything to do with cost unless someone can add to that. I guess ill just use auto door edge.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone have any tips on storage of this machine? 

EFI summerizing? Best additive to keep the pump from seizing up as I read in other threads?


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Used this thing ONCE. Put away properly, stabilized the fuel and attempted to start today.....NO GO. What a POS and a bad mistake by me to buy this new garbage EFI ****. Guess i have to bring it to the dealer already. Wow 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Figured I'd update so others are aware and make informed decisions. I took the machine to the dealer where I purchased it from. The code I was able to read from the flashing led is 2-7 which indicates low/no fuel pressure, which I assumed because I know longer heard any of the noises it made when first turning it on. Seams that these fuel pumps on these machine are a common failure from what I've read on others having the same issue. Now as for the argument of carb vs EFI.... Yes carbs get gummed up and such and efi wont obviously. BUT I can work on any carburetor machine with my eyes closed. This machine you need a degree. Hopefully when they repair it I have no further issues with it or I will most likely rid myself of this technology.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

jr27236 said:


> Used this thing ONCE. Put away properly, stabilized the fuel and attempted to start today.....NO GO. What a POS and a bad mistake by me to buy this new garbage EFI ****. Guess i have to bring it to the dealer already. Wow
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


i can rebuild a carb in about 15 minutes and always have spares laying around. Im not a fan on EFI on small engines.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

CarlB said:


> i can rebuild a carb in about 15 minutes and always have spares laying around. Im not a fan on EFI on small engines.


I "thought" it would be less trouble (not that I had any trouble with my old one AT ALL). I had the bug to buy a new machine and was really intrigued by the new EFI and its functions. I wasn't so intrigued any more as my son and I pushed and pulled it up ramps into the truck to take it to the dealer. First time i have ever had to use dealer service in my life and hopefully the last after they fix it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would be upset as well after spending big $ on the machine and having an issue that renders the brand new machine inoperable. At least the machine is still under warranty, hopefully the dealer can give you some peace of mind that the defective part has been replaced with an improved design and it won't happen again.

I personally would not go with EFI on OPE, prefer the tried and true carb design, that is simple, easily repaired/replaced and usually trouble free if you follow the owners manual for fuel and storage.

I think you have a beast of a snow blower, the Pro series are nice machines, hopefully the dealer will get the EFI system sorted out. Follow your owners manual to the letter with regards to the EFI system and storage.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> I would be upset as well after spending big $ on the machine and having an issue that renders the brand new machine inoperable. At least the machine is still under warranty, hopefully the dealer can give you some peace of mind that the defective part has been replaced with an improved design and it won't happen again.
> 
> I personally would not go with EFI on OPE, prefer the tried and true carb design, that is simple, easily repaired/replaced and usually trouble free if you follow the owners manual for fuel and storage.
> 
> I think you have a beast of a snow blower, the Pro series are nice machines, hopefully the dealer will get the EFI system will get sorted out. Follow your owners manual to the letter with regards to the EFI system and storage.


Yeah I'm hoping after the repair that it comes back in the brand new condition it left in and not have all the screws and bolts look like someone tore into it.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I have efi on my Snowmobile, Truck, professional Briggs lawnmower engines, but seekd out the Briggs 420 Carbed engine last year. Fuel pumps have been troublesome, and honestly, even being in new England, most people put so few hours on snowblowers compared to a lawnmower, I'd give em a few more year, or upgrades to work out the bugs.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> I have efi on my Snowmobile, Truck, professional Briggs lawnmower engines, but seekd out the Briggs 420 Carbed engine last year. Fuel pumps have been troublesome, and honestly, even being in new England, most people put so few hours on snowblowers compared to a lawnmower, I'd give em a few more year, or upgrades to work out the bugs.


I thought they had already, unfortunately I got caught up in the nice shiny orange. I must admit I have a little buyers remorse.


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Just a note, when your warranty is up and you need engine parts look up the parts online from a LCT dealer. Example Ariens fuel pump over $100, LCT as cheap as $19. Come in a box with both Ariens and LCT part #'s printed on it. I want to support my local dealer but there is a limit as to my willingness to take it in the rear.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

davepb said:


> Just a note, when your warranty is up and you need engine parts look up the parts online from a LCT dealer. Example Ariens fuel pump over $100, LCT as cheap as $19. Come in a box with both Ariens and LCT part #'s printed on it. I want to support my local dealer but there is a limit as to my willingness to take it in the rear.


I took it in the rear buying this thing. I appreciate the heads up on parts hopefully I dont need any


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

So I'd figure I would update as the winter season is steadily growing nearer. I had dropped my machine at the dealer approx sept 20-25th(have to look at service receipt) regardless still nave not repaired the machine or figured out what was wrong as the dealer states they are waiting on Ariens tech to tell them what to fix/replace. My point to these updates is to keep you informed on the process and maybe educate any prospective buyers of these EFI machines. I spent over 3k on this and NEVER used it and it failed to start after 2 months in proper storage. I have NEVER had an issue with any previous carb machines and have to concede that I believe I made a mistake on this machine. It is at the dealer 2 months. Now yes the dealer is most likely dragging its feet on this but regardless I have NEVER EVER had to take any machine in for service under any circumstances. Buyer beware is all I can say. Waste of 3k. Damn orange pulled me in like a tractor beam!!! Lol


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel a properly designed EFI system would benefit small engines a lot.

By properly designed I mean just like on cars where the fuel tank etc is in a slight vacuum and not open to the atmosphere. Really, I would expect it to solve most of the problems people have with snow blowers etc.

Unfortunately I'm guessing the EFI they're putting on them is far from what I imagine.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> I feel a properly designed EFI system would benefit small engines a lot.
> 
> By properly designed I mean just like on cars where the fuel tank etc is in a slight vacuum and not open to the atmosphere. Really, I would expect it to solve most of the problems people have with snow blowers etc.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm guessing the EFI they're putting on them is far from what I imagine.


When I first dropped it off I brought the small little charger for the internal control module battery, they said they didnt need it as they have other well they called me today for the charger to do testing on as they stated. I just got a call telling me it started right up and that the battery was dead? (No way, I charged it) they also asked me what kind of fuel i put in it. I only topped it off with reg gas from the station with of course ethenol because you cant get e-free gas need me unless you buy the can. He said he also cleaned the needle jet on the injector because it was gummed up? We are talking a BRAND NEW never used machine. Now I have to worry about a finicky injector when the sole purpose of getting it was to avoid carb issues because of ethanol!! I even put the Stabil Marine in it as I was told thats the best additive to combat ethanol. I have a real bad feeling as for the dependency of this machine when i will need it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a footnote ..... All my 5 gallon gas cans get 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of SeaFoam ......


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah i always put in the stabil, bit also had a boat mechanic tell me to put in marvel to lube the injectors of my mercruiser. Maybe i will try that or seafoam


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jr27236, is your gas can a modern sealed can?


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Jr27236, is your gas can a modern sealed can?


Yes plastic ones but that has nothing to do with the issue.
I purchased it brand new 2/18 right out of a crate, wasn't sitting at the dealer with gas in it. They filled it. I played around with it for 1hour most of run time. Put stabil directly to machine and topped off to mix. Ran machine for a while, put away took two months later NO start, called dealer, they advised to make sure battery is charged(it was), 1 month later I finally got around to try again NO start. I then took to dealer. DONT BUY EFI TOO COMPLICATED.


----------



## davepb (Mar 13, 2021)

Find a new Dealer the EFI system is not that complicated, should be a ten minute diagnosis with a power probe or meter.
You stated there was no noise from the fuel pump in a previous post. There are only 4 parts to check battery, harness, module,and pump. Obviously parts swapers.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

davepb said:


> Find a new Dealer the EFI system is not that complicated, should be a ten minute diagnosis with a power probe or meter.
> You stated there was no noise from the fuel pump in a previous post. There are only 4 parts to check battery, harness, module,and pump. Obviously parts swapers.


I agree about the dealer part. I even gave them the code the led flashed which indicated about the fuel pump. My point I guess is that NO machine should ever be this complicated and at the end of the day is unnecessary. I got caught up buying this thing because of all the gadgets. I have never had any issues with a gravity fed carb and if I did, it was running ten minutes later. I may get rid of this one.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

They called me yesterday to pick it up today. The guy drove it out running where it stalled and would not restart. Stickers are all faded now from being left outside under a canopy when I was told it was inside. Dealer and Ariens are useless in rectifying any of this. The dealer didnt even register it through Ariens. States they use the receipt!! Any dealer people on here do the same? Ariens said they should of registered it. The dealer took the top reg paper and a sticker off the reg sheet.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

The warranty should be between the dealer and Ariens, its not your fault. If you have a receipt... 

Did you buy with a credit card? If so I would give them a call. You may be protected.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It sounds like your dealer and his "mechanics" leave a lot to be desired , unfortunately good dealers seem to be harder to find these days. 

There are good dealers out there, especially the ones who rely on word of mouth from satisfied customers to generate business. I would try to find another dealer in the area, who is more familiar with EFI systems on these machines, as it sounds like there is still an issue.

You could also have a discussion with the current dealer and Ariens, express your concerns and frustration with the machine and see if they will take it back as a trade in on a carbureted model.

I prefer the simplicity and reliability of the time proven carb, which will give years of trouble free service if you follow the owners manual recommendations for fuel, storage and maintenance. 

If I have a carb problem, I know I can clean or replace it myself with ease and little expense.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> The warranty should be between the dealer and Ariens, its not your fault. If you have a receipt...
> 
> Did you buy with a credit card? If so I would give them a call. You may be protected.


I have the receipt which has everything on it. Ariens said to me the dealer did not register it. When i called the dealer they stated to me "sometimes they register sometimes not because they use there internal system from date of purchase.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Since you have your receipt, I don't understand (unless the dealer is absolute garbage) why this should be a problem. They need to make you happy.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jr27236 said:


> I have the receipt which has everything on it. Ariens said to me the dealer did not register it. When i called the dealer they stated to me "sometimes they register sometimes not because they use there internal system from date of purchase.


Wow. I've bought machines from several different dealers and they have all registered the them before I took delivery. Even the one machine I had to buy from a dealer half way across the country and ship in was registered. Once you get this issue sorted out I'd never go back to these clowns again.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

How far to another dealer? Maybe see if there is a ariens Rep in the area that can help out, act as a intermediary with higher ups in customer service or technical support. All isn't lost, but might take some swee talk to a caring company rep.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> How far to another dealer? Maybe see if there is a ariens Rep in the area that can help out, act as a intermediary with higher ups in customer service or technical support. All isn't lost, but might take some swee talk to a caring company rep.


Didn't think of that. This is a very large dealer. But the I dont give a shitt attitude pours from the owners pores. The silly part, this guy walks around with a mask on all day in his own shop with the same workers all day. Too bad he didnt put one over my new machine


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

They still have my machine with no repair in site


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> They still have my machine with no repair in site


thats aweful man.....

I would contact Ariens Directly and state you need a machine, you paid 3k..... I didnt realize they had a Hydro model like Honda.

its getting close to snow time.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> Used this thing ONCE. Put away properly, stabilized the fuel and attempted to start today.....NO GO. What a POS and a bad mistake by me to buy this new garbage EFI ****. Guess i have to bring it to the dealer already. Wow
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


EFI has a battery in it, it will die if not charged and the EFI will not work therefor you're snowblower will not start


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

jr27236 said:


> They still have my machine with no repair in site


OH boy. I bought my 28" Pro RapidTrak two years ago and I really wanted EFI but it wasn't available in the Track version, only wheelers, so I reluctantly went with the carb version. After reading so many similar stories as yours, I'm starting to believe not getting EFI was a blessing. New machines should never have these issue's right out of the gate. This is disappointing. I know how I am, I'd get it fixed and immediately unload it, even at a significant loss if need be, because I know it would drive me crazy. I'm sorry if my post makes you feel bad. I feel for you and anyone else in a similar situation.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> EFI has a battery in it, it will die if not charged and the EFI will not work therefor you're snowblower will not start


You are dead on! They now say that the BATTERY was defective all along and that was the cause of all the issues. What this exposed is the fact that this dealer did NOT do basic trouble shooting with a meter in the beginning and just treated this a fuel issue from the onset. So I am going to pick it up after I finish typing this response and will report back as to what the machine now looks like after being at the dealer since aug/Sept.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BNSFguy said:


> OH boy. I bought my 28" Pro RapidTrak two years ago and I really wanted EFI but it wasn't available in the Track version, only wheelers, so I reluctantly went with the carb version. After reading so many similar stories as yours, I'm starting to believe not getting EFI was a blessing. New machines should never have these issue's right out of the gate. This is disappointing. I know how I am, I'd get it fixed and immediately unload it, even at a significant loss if need be, because I know it would drive me crazy. I'm sorry if my post makes you feel bad. I feel for you and anyone else in a similar situation.


Thanks, I am like you and regret my decision to purchase this EFI machine and will most likely unload it, as Ariens as a company did NOTHING to assist me also in this matter and I was left to the mercy of an incompetent dealer. Never in my life have I ever brought a machine to someone to get repaired. I would never of been in this boat if it were a carbed unit.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

jr27236 said:


> Thanks, I am like you and regret my decision to purchase this EGO machine and will most likely will unload it as Aroens as a company did NOTHING to assist me also in this matter and I was left to the mercy of an incompetent dealer. Never in my life have I ever brought a machine to someone to get repaired. I would never of been in this boat if it were a carbed unit.


I truly feel for you. I know I'd be ready to explode, especially with it not getting fixed quickly. I've seen the EFI machines running and they sound amazing and I re wanted one, but I needed a "track" machine and EFI wasn't available otherwise I would have chosen it. With that said, I'm not sure you're going to ever want to look at an Ariens, but I have no complaints with the 2019 Rapidtrac I purchased. It always starts with a single "pull". I've never even bothered to pull out an extension cord to use the auto start. I don't even know if it works. It's always started with a single pull (accept the few times I didn't realize I had the gas turned off or the key in the off position - LOL). I hope everything turns out in the end. Best wishes!!!!


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

BNSFguy said:


> I truly feel for you. I know I'd be ready to explode, especially with it not getting fixed quickly. I've seen the EFI machines running and they sound amazing and I re wanted one, but I needed a "track" machine and EFI wasn't available otherwise I would have chosen it. With that said, I'm not sure you're going to ever want to look at an Ariens, but I have no complaints with the 2019 Rapidtrac I purchased. It always starts with a single "pull". I've never even bothered to pull out an extension cord to use the auto start. I don't even know if it works. It's always started with a single pull (accept the few times I didn't realize I had the gas turned off or the key in the off position - LOL). I hope everything turns out in the end. Best wishes!!!!


Thank you, I went to the dealer to pick it up after I replied to you. I go into the place the guy gives me my charger and a box(which contained the engine stickers from LCT. I go outside and the mechanic is wheeling it out and gas is splashing out from under the gas cap that was supposed to be replaced from day one and instead of ordering the proper one, they canibalized it from another machine with a different sized tank apparently. I look at the machine and it is FILTHY the axles and shafts coming out the sides of the case are all rusted, the dash label is all faded as well as all the other stickers and some pealing apart, the black rubber around the levers is turning brown, bolts on the engine and muffler are all rusting. I lost my mind and left the machine there. I am NOT taking this machine back. They need to replace it with another brand new machine. I brought them a brand new NEVER used machine and it looks like it sat next to a shed in the weather for ten years now. Tell me if im wrong to feel this way. I called ariens and they are supposed to have a sales rep call me.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

OMG !!!!! I'd have lost it too !!! Totally unacceptable. That's NOT how you treat a customer's new machine. Think about it: if you bought a brand new car and had to bring it back for a repair, would the dealer fix it, and than give it back to you covered in dust, rusty, etc... ??? If course not. Your car would be washed and cleaned up appropriately. I realize a snowblower may be "just a tool", but it was a $3000.00 brand new snowblower. It should come out of the shop looking like that. No excuses. I'd have handled it the same way you did, and if this gets sorted out, I'd never use this dealer again.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jr27236 said:


> Thank you, I went to the dealer to pick it up after I replied to you. I go into the place the guy gives me my charger and a box(which contained the engine stickers from LCT. I go outside and the mechanic is wheeling it out and gas is splashing out from under the gas cap that was supposed to be replaced from day one and instead of ordering the proper one, they canibalized it from another machine with a different sized tank apparently. I look at the machine and it is FILTHY the axles and shafts coming out the sides of the case are all rusted, the dash label is all faded as well as all the other stickers and some pealing apart, the black rubber around the levers is turning brown, bolts on the engine and muffler are all rusting. I lost my mind and left the machine there. I am NOT taking this machine back. They need to replace it with another brand new machine. I brought them a brand new NEVER used machine and it looks like it sat next to a shed in the weather for ten years now. Tell me if im wrong to feel this way. I called ariens and they are supposed to have a sales rep call me.


WOW! I just replied to one of your comments in another thread, disregard what I said. I would be beyond livid. Now I really don't blame you for not wanting anything to do with this machine ever again. This dealer is beyond incompetent. To treat someone else's property like that while it's in your care is unimaginable to me. Back when I was doing a lot of repair work for people, their machine was always in the garage or the shed no matter what. Away from the elements. 

I take pride in taking care of my stuff. For example here's a pic of my 2015 machine. It still looks about 98% showroom ready. Of course it gets used so it can't be perfect but you get the point. 

An old timer once told me, "Keep your workstation clean because it's a reflection of the work that you put out." This dealer nailed that analogy, disgraceful.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

jr27236 said:


> Thank you, I went to the dealer to pick it up after I replied to you. I go into the place the guy gives me my charger and a box(which contained the engine stickers from LCT. I go outside and the mechanic is wheeling it out and gas is splashing out from under the gas cap that was supposed to be replaced from day one and instead of ordering the proper one, they canibalized it from another machine with a different sized tank apparently. I look at the machine and it is FILTHY the axles and shafts coming out the sides of the case are all rusted, the dash label is all faded as well as all the other stickers and some pealing apart, the black rubber around the levers is turning brown, bolts on the engine and muffler are all rusting. I lost my mind and left the machine there. I am NOT taking this machine back. They need to replace it with another brand new machine. I brought them a brand new NEVER used machine and it looks like it sat next to a shed in the weather for ten years now. Tell me if im wrong to feel this way. I called ariens and they are supposed to have a sales rep call me.


Yeah,
You are wrong to feel that way. You need to be a lot more angry.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> Yeah,
> You are wrong to feel that way. You need to be a lot more angry.


Thank you I needed that


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Of course the pictures I took of the machine make it look BETTER than it does in person. The paint is all hazed/oxidized over now on the engine now. The the rust is terrible BUT it wasnt there and would NEVER be there in my care. Once rust starts its a constant battle there on. The muffler mounting bolts (can't see in pictures are really bad looking. I couldn't sell this machine for near what I paid for it in its current state.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Complete and absolute bulls***. Give them hell man. You have every right to be pissed. Sounds like this is 70% the dealers fault. Call the dealer everyday asking them how they are fixing this. Find an Ariens rep in your area and call him everyday. Call Ariens customer service everyday. Ariens needs to step up and put heat on that so called “dealer”. I always recommend a dealer over big box because of the service. But holy crap, they are giving dealers a bad name. It’s time to be the squeaky wheel with about 50% jerk mixed in. Ariens is a good company and they make quality snowblowers, but they (and to a greater extent that “dealer”) screwed this up royally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

minnesotaman82 said:


> Complete and absolute bulls***. Give them hell man. You have every right to be pissed. Sounds like this is 70% the dealers fault. Call the dealer everyday asking them how they are fixing this. Find an Ariens rep in your area and call him everyday. Call Ariens customer service everyday. Ariens needs to step up and put heat on that so called “dealer”. I always recommend a dealer over big box because of the service. But holy crap, they are giving dealers a bad name. It’s time to be the squeaky wheel with about 50% jerk mixed in. Ariens is a good company and they make quality snowblowers, but they (and to a greater extent that “dealer”) screwed this up royally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got off the phone with this guy, my hands are actually shaking from this guy im so mad. He tried to spin it that he didnt LOOK at the machine when I brought it in or take pictures, so to that I say "well I have pictures and I also went over it with his guy who took it in" He then tried to say "you never wanted this machine" that was based on me saying during the first pickup when it stalled and never restarted, that I should of bought a carbureted machine because they couldnt fix it. I did EVERYTHING not to rip his F'n head off. Says he is going to call Ariens and see what they can do. I told him its NOT on Ariens its on him as a dealer. He asks with the ass attitude "what do you want me to do?" I told him the ONLY resolution to this is a replacenent new machine.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

So just an FYI about Arien's customer service and communication. I've seen in past threads how they were less than helpful. Well in MY case they have been nothing but helpful. From the moment I call CS and now have an assigned rep who has put had the supervisor for the entire Northeast call me and is involved now. They have ALL been great. A HUMAN answers the phone, yea you heard that right, a HUMAN! You call the fire dept today and you will get the standard "due to higher than normal call volume, your expected wait time to speak to a representative is between 50 -100 years!" Ariens is obviously doing something right here, with its employee's. They are at work, in the office. No barking dog or crying child in the background. So thats the bright note here, nothing further to report on the machine other then, the dealer is fully responsible here for the lack of care and concern they provided for a NEW machine by leaving it outside in crazy blowing storms and baking sun since August.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sure Ariens is not very pleased with that dealer right now. Horrible representation of the brand.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Got my machine back the other day. I agreed to go see how it was after speaking with the Arien's rep again. I was pretty satisfied on how they cleaned it up and knew I would have to do more when I got it home. Had to remove all engine stickers and compound the tank and intake cover to remove all the oxidation from sitting outside. The dealer got the complete engine sticker kit for it. They also broke the screw mounts on the plastic panel on the front. The Rep is sending me EVERY sticker and part that I want replaced. Also bumped the warranty up another 2 years. He was incredibly cooperative and accommodating with me and knew that getting me a new machine at this stupid FN time was near to impossible and would do all he could to make this machine as perfect as the day I brought it in. Used it today for the first time with snow and it performed great. LOVE the hydo transmission, makes it is a breeze to operate this machine around the driveway and yard.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jr27236 said:


> Got my machine back the other day. I agreed to go see how it was after speaking with the Arien's rep again. I was pretty satisfied on how they cleaned it up and knew I would have to do more when I got it home. Had to remove all engine stickers and compound the tank and intake cover to remove all the oxidation from sitting outside. The dealer got the complete engine sticker kit for it. They also broke the screw mounts on the plastic panel on the front. The Rep is sending me EVERY sticker and part that I want replaced. Also bumped the warranty up another 2 years. He was incredibly cooperative and accommodating with me and knew that getting me a new machine at this stupid FN time was near to impossible and would do all he could to make this machine as perfect as the day I brought it in. Used it today for the first time with snow and it performed great. LOVE the hydo transmission, makes it is a breeze to operate this machine around the driveway and yard.


Hopefully everything works out in the end for you. Sucks what you had to and are basically still going through. I wish you the best of luck from here on out. All things being perfect, that is a hell of a machine!


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Hopefully everything works out in the end for you. Sucks what you had to and are basically still going through. I wish you the best of luck from here on out. All things being perfect, that is a hell of a machine!


Thank you. If you saw it now, it looks damn good. Compound/wax the hell out of it. Changed the oil today for the first time today also and I know you guys love pics lol


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Do you have a run time on that oil?


> Changed the oil today for the first time today also and I know you guys love pics lol


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Do you have a run time on that oil?


On the meter is 2.5 hours. I may of ran it an hour before the meter install. So I'd say 3.5 - 4 total hours.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for the response, I have a new SHO 24 platinum and am only at an hour of run time. You don't really know what the oil will look like until you dump it. Thanks again, I don't plan on going past 5 hours from the looks of your oil.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Thanks for the response, I have a new SHO 24 platinum and am only at an hour of run time. You don't really know what the oil will look like until you dump it. Thanks again, I don't plan on going past 5 hours from the looks of your oil.


Yeah it looked worse in the pan than when I would check the level. I figured it was in there since when I bought it so the 10 minutes it takes to change it and since I always have 5qt jugs on hand, it's a no brainer to just change it.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I just changed the oil on my new Pro 420 and the oil was slightly dirty but no metal particles. Looked clean and did not look to need a change, but dealer said change oil at 5 hours. I have 5.5 hours on hour meter and perhaps 1.5 hours elapsed time before the hour meter was installed so maybe 7 hours total. 

I changed the oil on my 2015 Platinum SHO after a month of much more running and it had no metal particles either. Oil did not look like it needed changing either. At that time members here spoke about very small amounts of metal particles in the oil after 5 hours of use. Your oil particles are thousands of times more plentiful than the worst case I have seen pictures of.

I would be worried with so many metal particles in the oil. You may want to change the oil again soon after some more running to ensure their elimination.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Town said:


> I just changed the oil on my new Pro 420 and the oil was slightly dirty but no metal particles. Looked clean and did not look to need a change, but dealer said change oil at 5 hours. I have 5.5 hours on hour meter and perhaps 1.5 hours elapsed time before the hour meter was installed so maybe 7 hours total.
> 
> I changed the oil on my 2015 Platinum SHO after a month of much more running and it had no metal particles either. Oil did not look like it needed changing either. At that time members here spoke about very small amounts of metal particles in the oil after 5 hours of use. Your oil particles are thousands of times more plentiful than the worst case I have seen pictures of.
> 
> I would be worried with so many metal particles in the oil. You may want to change the oil again soon after some more running to ensure their elimination.


I will be changing it after the winter, before I put it away for the season.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> Thank you. If you saw it now, it looks damn good. Compound/wax the hell out of it. Changed the oil today for the first time today also and I know you guys love pics lol


You are giving it all your love 👊


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

dagjohnsen56 said:


> You are giving it all your love


Yes LOL. And now that it has a 5yr total warranty, my worries are less.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Got to use this machine today for the first time in some real snow. HOLY SHIAT. The more you feed it the better it works! It looked like a snow machine on the ski trails. Absolutely hysterical how far this was throwing and the volume was insane. My neighbor came over and was in complete shock at how much snow it was moving without even a hint of laboring. The only issue I have now is the little fuel tank. What were they thinking about putting such a small tank on such a large motor. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

jr27236 said:


> Got to use this machine today for the first time in some real snow. HOLY SHIAT. The more you feed it the better it works! It looked like a snow machine on the ski trails. Absolutely hysterical how far this was throwing and the volume was insane. My neighbor came over and was in complete shock at how much snow it was moving without even a hint of laboring. The only issue I have now is the little fuel tank. What were they thinking about putting such a small tank on such a large motor.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Good to hear you had success with your great machine! I always refill my machine after blowing, so far never have run out of fuel


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

jr27236 said:


> Got to use this machine today for the first time in some real snow. HOLY SHIAT. The more you feed it the better it works! It looked like a snow machine on the ski trails. Absolutely hysterical how far this was throwing and the volume was insane. My neighbor came over and was in complete shock at how much snow it was moving without even a hint of laboring. The only issue I have now is the little fuel tank. What were they thinking about putting such a small tank on such a large motor.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Glad to see you are finally able to enjoy your machine! It certainly is a monster.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

jr27236 said:


> What I dont understand is why wouldn't Ariens make a reinforced edege on the front of the bucket so when you het the curb or any other cement or rock like obstruction you dont ruin the thin edge of the bucket. Like a round rebar.


They want it to slice into banks...Like a knife through butter. There is slight reinforcement in the side stampings(bent metal is stronger than flat). Do NOT run into anything that is not snow, not even ice of unknown size. Know your terrain. Place markers at known obstacles before the snow falls. And above all, remove all garden gnomes from your yard when summer ends or you could have a bad day.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

HillnGullyRider said:


> They want it to slice into banks...Like a knife through butter. There is slight reinforcement in the side stampings(bent metal is stronger than flat). Do NOT run into anything that is not snow, not even ice of unknown size. Know your terrain. Place markers at known obstacles before the snow falls. And above all, remove all garden gnomes from your yard when summer ends or you could have a bad day.
> 
> View attachment 188262


Damn Gnomes!!!! Lol 
It would be funny seeing one fly across the yard If it didn't cause any damage though.


----------

